# Mead Ranger Orginal Paint Find!



## Hpwraps (May 22, 2015)

I have an opportunity to buy this beautiful original mead pathfinder with wooden rims but I am not sure of the value or year of it to give him a fair offer. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bikeyard (May 22, 2015)

Hpwraps said:


> I have an opportunity to buy this beautiful original mead pathfinder with wooden rims but I am not sure of the value or year of it to give him a fair offer. Any info would be greatly appreciated.View attachment 215714




Could you send his number, perhaps I could make an offer?

Teens to twenties.  A fair offer is one that you both agree on and feel comfortable with.


----------



## Robertriley (May 22, 2015)

$500-600?


----------



## Hpwraps (May 22, 2015)

Yeah your right. It might just come down to I like the bike. I like my balloon tire bike but there is just something cool about these early bikes. I have a 1920's Elgin I just have not been able to part with because I like looking at it.


----------



## Hpwraps (May 22, 2015)

Robertriley thats about what I thought was thinking. I just love the colors.


----------



## bikeyard (May 22, 2015)

The neck is unusual


----------



## Nick-theCut (May 22, 2015)

The paint and pinstripes look great!  Buy it and bring it into the light so we can enjoy it more.  The seat tube decal looks very crisp and the original rims is a plus.  Does it have a rack, stand or grips?


----------



## Hpwraps (May 22, 2015)

Nick-theCut said:


> The paint and pinstripes look great!  Buy it and bring it into the light so we can enjoy it more.  The seat tube decal looks very crisp and the original rims is a plus.  Does it have a rack, stand or grips?




I will. I am supposed to go look at it tonight. Hoping to pick up my X53 I have had my name on while I am there too.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 22, 2015)

bikeyard said:


> The neck is unusual




Mead


----------



## bricycle (May 22, 2015)

Hpwraps said:


> I will. I am supposed to go look at it tonight. Hoping to pick up my X53 I have had my name on while I am there too.




this is just me talk'n...but I'd choose this over an X53 any day.


----------



## Hpwraps (May 22, 2015)

bricycle said:


> this is just me talk'n...but I'd choose this over an X53 any day.



Sure don't see as many I guess. I got a better idea! I'm gong to buy both. I try to make smart decision as much as I love old bikes I can't buy every bike I see so I try and make the best investment. Not sure which one would be more valuable. I love the responses though thanks guys.


----------



## bikeyard (May 22, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Mead





I currently have two Meads and have had two others in the past, none have had this


----------



## fordmike65 (May 22, 2015)

bikeyard said:


> I currently have two Meads and have had two others in the past, none have had this




I picked up one of those stems recently from Bri(Bricycle). That's what I was told.


----------



## vincev (May 22, 2015)

Thats as kool as a Cheetos bike !


----------



## bikewhorder (May 22, 2015)

It is a mead stem, I'm sure of it.


----------



## bricycle (May 22, 2015)

bikeyard said:


> The neck is unusual




# of my Meads had them... think only on pre-1925 Meads


----------



## bikewhorder (May 22, 2015)

The condition of the paint looks outstanding, Its not a model or paint scheme I've ever seen. I'd definitely pay $500 just based on that one photo.


----------



## bikeyard (May 22, 2015)

Not from bri


----------



## bikeyard (May 22, 2015)

bikeyard said:


> Not from bri





A farm in Pembroke NH


----------



## bikeyard (May 22, 2015)

bikeyard said:


> Not from bri





I do like his bent tank that he bought off Bikehoarder at Copake though


----------



## Hpwraps (May 22, 2015)

Picking her up on Sunday! Super Excited. I will post pics in the pre 1933 forum when I get it. Bikeyard that Ranger is cool. The seat is awesome.


----------



## bikeyard (May 22, 2015)

Hpwraps said:


> Picking her up on Sunday! Super Excited. I will post pics in the pre 1933 forum when I get it. Bikeyard that Ranger is cool. The seat is awesome.




I picked up a women's Mead same era last week too


----------



## Hpwraps (May 23, 2015)

bikeyard said:


> I picked up a women's Mead same era last week too




Woo Hooo! Bike pick in' season is here!


----------

